# Woolite 50/50 pics



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, thought I'd share my Woolite experience on a '99 MK4 Golf's front seats.
50ml of Woolite and 5 litres of hot water. Standard scrubbing brush and gentle brushing with the seats only getting lightly damp. Followed up with a rub down with a clean MF. The pics are once dry so I don't expect the colour/shade to change further. I think another hit would get it just that little better, but I didn't want to risk damaging the fabric by being too enthusiatic with the brush.
Still got the rest of the interior to do so please be gentle.


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn that's a good 50/50!

Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just finished the other half, used a bit more of a vigorous action and it seemed to be OK and removed a bit more. The Golf's cloth seemed to be holding up well, so best check on an inconspicuous part of any seat you work on.
BTW I took the dilution straight off the back of the bottle.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Fantastic improvement there - bet it looks like a new car when you've done the whole interior :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

wicked!  looks great


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work :thumb: you don't realise how grubby seats get. Good to see a 'general' cleaner doing an excellent job too


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great job, look pretty much like new.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic mate! might have to try some of that! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## PAPY (Jul 5, 2008)

great turnaround!


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that the normal "red" bottle woolite you used?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

PDK said:


> Is that the normal "red" bottle woolite you used?


Hi, it was the white "All fabrics" one. Stood there for at least 5 minutes trying to decide which was best, this or the red "Colour" type. God knows what others were thinking seeing a grown man studying detergent bottles so intently. Played relatively safe in the end and went for this one.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I have all 3, have had for ages, as her in doors uses them washing our clothes and completely forgot about their "other uses".

Thanks for the reply, and great work.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Amazing job there, and the dirty part of the '50/50' looks nearly as bad as mine! 

Where can one purchase this woolite? is it available in supermarkets? :S

Did you use a wet and dry vac, or just wipe down with a damp/clean MF?

Many Thanks

Vishal


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Y15HAL said:


> Amazing job there, and the dirty part of the '50/50' looks nearly as bad as mine!
> 
> Where can one purchase this woolite? is it available in supermarkets? :S
> 
> ...


Hi Vishal,
You can pick it up in Tesco. I think Sainsbury's have it also.
All done by hand.
Happy cleaning!


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Cheers mate, i think a visit to tesco is in order later on in the afternoon! 

Need to get myself some of that daisy stuff too!


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

right,

bought some woolite yesterday after work, had a go and done a tester on the driver seat to see how it comes out.

What can i say! This stuff is awesome! The seat has come out nice and clean! No need for a wet n dry vacuum! 

Overall, very pleased with the product! Done the passenger seat and one of the rear doorcards today! 

Plenty of elbow grease meant my shoulder is now aching  

Will try and complete the rear seats tomorrow if i can, and then maybe post some pics up.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Y15HAL said:


> right,
> 
> bought some woolite yesterday after work, had a go and done a tester on the driver seat to see how it comes out.
> 
> ...


Result! :thumb: Post up some pics and some 50:50's


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Wont be able to do 50/50's 

I should have taken some proper before pics, but the battery was dead on the camera, and i couldnt wait to trial it out :S

I'll take some after pics, and believe me, its 10x better than before D


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks brilliant! Where can I get some woolite from?


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

any supermarket...

tesco have it at £1 off at the moment, so its 1.99 for 1litre, but should last ages, because you only need small amounts.....










You need the white one dude


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ Thankyou! I shall try some!


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

how do you apply it? blob on seat then use brush to scrub in then use a damp MF to clean?
________
box vaporizers


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Adnoh said:


> how do you apply it? blob on seat then use brush to scrub in then use a damp MF to clean?


Hi Adnoh,
See my description at the top of the first post. 
Thanks.


----------



## ron350 (Jul 3, 2008)

Blurb
Thanks for the article and pictures.

Have you cleaned the seat belts yet?

My car has the same color fabric interior as yours and I was shocked to see how much dirt washed out of the seat belts. Sorry no pictures.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

good question Ron!

Thats what i need to attact next is the seatbelts! Need to figure out whether they need to be taken out, or just cleaned/scrubbed whilst they are in position. 

Its amazing how much dirt is on the fabric that you dont realise!


----------



## aces007 (May 17, 2009)

*..*



MatrixGuy said:


> That looks fantastic mate! might have to try some of that! :thumb:


ditto


----------



## m4tty (Mar 13, 2009)

WOuld this work on the head lining too!! i got to go shopping tonight see


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

It works fine on headlinings...I use Woolite all the time, Its usually on BOGOF at Makro cash and carry for about £7.00 for 2 x 5L.

Its great on fabics, headilings and even carpets. Just sample check a small area before you start. Best way is to use wet and dry vac.

I used it on my Vivaro headlining and seats which hadnt been cleaned in 6yrs until I got it. Came up very well, nice fresh smell too.

Steve


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

You can use it to clean plastics too. It is effectively a very versatile interior APC.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

So after looking at the orignal post i thought i recognise that name. anyway turns out there was a bottle in the cupboard under the sink 

so a quick read of the back of the bottle and the original post sees me filling up a bucket with hot water and woolite. now the mats in my car have needed a good clean for a while and realy let the inside down 
This is what they came out the car like:



























As you can see they really didnt look good. so i started off with a gentle forward and backward motion on the mat keeping with the pile. doing small areas at a time.
Few 50/50 to show how its going:



























The colour of the cloth that i used to remove dirt was silly blacker than the mats.
So left to dry in the sun and a final brush the mats were looking like this  



























As you can see not 100% but a lot better and the mats do get a hard life, with lots of mud oil and grease.

Oh and grit guard anyone :doublesho (thats just what came of the brush)








thanks for looking.:wave:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!! Woolite 50/50s rock :thumb:


----------



## kbaskim (Apr 18, 2009)

I think I'd better get me some Woolite


----------

